# "someone walking over grave" moments with 9 month old



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi,

I have 9 month old twins and have noticed over the past few weeks that my dd has been having these episodes of shaking/shivvering like what we call someone walking over your grave.

I wouldn't think anything of it, except I think she has probably done this around once every couple of days for a little while now - is it something we should be concerned about?

Many thanks (and welcome!)

Bettyspaghetti xx


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

hi betty,

sorry for the late reply.... things have been busy with my baby boy as he hasnt been well  

how are things going??

congrats on the pregnancy 

you are going to be very busy   

luv v xxx


----------

